# GFT thread



## prawn_86 (30 March 2008)

Anyone out there use GFT?

I have just signed up for their demo account, and their platform seems quite modern and has a good layout.

Spreads on the major pairs are fixed at 3 pips, and im actually not sure of the commission 

Just having a play with their system as I cant get ninjatrader working properly anymore.


----------



## tayser (30 March 2008)

I seem to remember receiving an interesting phone call from one of their sales monkeys a week or two after signing up or a demo.  He wanted to argue the Market Maker versus ECN point with me... (they're market makers) I practically told them to snuff off in the end.

Their platform's called Dealbook, no? It looked nice, can't remember if it did fast charting however.


----------



## prawn_86 (30 March 2008)

Yeh its called Dealbook 360.

I will see how it reacts to fast charting tomorrow.

I think I will still execute my trades through EFX, but I needed a charting platform due to the NT problems im having


----------



## tayser (30 March 2008)

There's a version 10 of the 6.5beta out now (from 5th of March) - I'm currently running version 9. 

Which version are you running?


----------



## prawn_86 (30 March 2008)

I know i have the 6.5 but i downloaded it about 6 weeks ago so im not totally sure of what version it is...


----------



## tayser (30 March 2008)

Fire it up, go to Help > About.  Up the top it'll have a number like 6.5.0.X  (I'm running 6.5.0.9).

The 6.5.0.10 changelog lists some fixes for historical data.


----------



## vicb (12 April 2008)

Just a follow up on GFT.
How did you find it? Any good?
Setting up the demo myself to have a look at it.


----------



## CFD (13 April 2008)

Assuming you are trading off the charts, wouldn't you need to use the data fee from your broker?


----------



## gilsterasx (18 July 2008)

New time threader here GDAY! 

I have used GFT Demo for the past 30 days, I would recommend the software for trading, I turned a theoretical $50,000 into $73,500 in the months trading approx 10 hours work, not bad for a first timer reading a ****-load of info on FX and Indicies. YES! there were losses but yet wins also, never traded FX and Indices before so I found it very addictive. The assigned mentor who helped me was a bit pushy for the $3500 entry account for a live account, but HEY! he is in his job for a commision I guess and all you have to say is "NO not at this time thankyou... I need more play time". Also you have to watch the MARGIN value in the top working bar.

I will be using the software as it was easy, great interface, quick charting and easy to apply/remove studies of prices.

Regards

Gil


----------

